# Taming the best within!



## Diesel (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello, i know Colombians are feisty and defensive but is there any way you could help this problem. He is wonderful after 10-20 minutes outside the cage and is calm as can be! However, i have tried everything to make it so he is always tame! I dont feed him live food, dont feed inside his cage, i try not to make him get in a defensive stance however, he always puffs at me even when i am not even close to him, i tried putting in a used shirt and other clothing things with him to get use to my smell and i sit there with the cage open for an hour almost everyday just putting my hand near him not really touching and just talk to him to get use to my voice. I would love to get him to always be tame and not after i take him out. If you have any suggestions that would work or worked for you let me know. Or if i can do anything i have done but better. Thank you so much.

If the caging environment has anything to do with it, he is in my room only sees me nothing else to disturb him, his basking spot is 115 +, cool side anywhere from 75 to 85 depending on my house conditions, he has a large water dish he can bath in. It is about 6x2.5x2.5.(i know wish it could be a little bigger but decent for a colombian) i mist everyday and keep everything as good as i can.

sorry this was so long but thank you to anyone and everyone


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 10, 2011)

You actually had some pretty good ideas! Im in the same boat and it as suggested that I feed INSIDE the cage for a week or two to avoid stressing him out as he is still adjusting. I bit the bullet and put the bowl in with food. 
I hope that it doesn't set us back with the taming, because he does pretty ok. But his state of mind is what's more important at this time.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 10, 2011)

_Keep doing what you're doing but keep in mind that he just maybe more standoffish. In time he may come around or he could always be that way. Some just aren't that comfortable with being approached but okay with handling. 

You can try working with him when he's restless, digging around and or trying to get out. Open the enclosure and keep your hand in there, give him a chance to approach you. Right not Korben is fine with me doing what ever as long as I don't try to pick him up. But he's slowly coming around, some days I can get my hand under him. While others he doesn't want to be touched,.. on those days I work with him anyway by getting as close as possible,.. just not as long. _


----------



## Diesel (Aug 10, 2011)

This is an older post . but t hanks for the replies. I have still continued to work with him but have seen absolutely no improvements. Its shocking to see how different he is after he comes out! He is a sweetheart outside but on the inside of the cage its just..wow. I dont think he is gonna change but thats alright with me. He is still my little buddy and i love him


----------

